# Alles ein Frage der Ordnung?



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Ich habe mir neulich ein neue Festplatte geholt und selbstverständlich gleich nach der Installation von Vista begonnen, meine Games zu installieren.

Dazu habe ich einen neuen Ordner "Games" erstellt. Der Pfad, in dem ich meine Games installiert habe heißt demnach: Lokaler Datenträger (F: ) > Programme (x86) > Games

Während der Installation meiner Games habe ich natürlich immer diesen Pfad angegeben. Allerdings habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass sich manche Spiele nicht nur dort installiert haben, sondern scheinbar auch gleich dort entpackt haben! 
Ich glaube spätestens jetzt kann sich jeder vorstellen, was ich im Ordner "Games" deswegen für eine riesen Unordnung habe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
Grün habe ich dir Ordner markiert, die ich haben wollte. Rot ist das ganze Zeug, dass ich nicht geplant habe und unerwünscht ist._

Jetzt zur Frage:
*Kann ich einfach einen neuen Ordner "Sonstiges" erstellen und da alles, außer den richtigen Spieleordner (wie z. B. "Electronic Arts") reinstopfen, oder würden dann die Spiele ihre benötigten Dateien nicht mehr finden und nicht mehr funktionieren?
Oder gibt es noch einen anderen Weg, Ordnung in das Chaos zu bringen?*

Danke für baldige Antworten!
_
@ Moderatoren
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass mir im Threadnamen ein Rechtschreibfehler unterlaufen ist. Bitte ausbessern > "Alles ein*e* Frage der Ordnung?" Danke!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

mach die Ordner unsichtbar und stelle bei Ordenereigenschaften ein das du unsichtbare Ordner und Dateien nicht sehen willst:
Organisieren>Ordner und Suchoptionen>Ansicht>Häckechen bei "Versteckte Dateien und Ordner ausblenden"


----------



## Maggats (6. Juli 2008)

der richtige pfad wäre F:\Programm\Games\Asassins Creed gewesen

du mußt halt immer einen unterordner für das jeweilige game angeben.

normalerweise kannst du alle datein in einen unterordner kopieren, mußt halt nur drauf achten das du die ordnerstruktur nicht veränderst, sprich dateien die vorher in ordner xyz waren müssen auch weiterhin da bleiben.

viele spiele funktionieren nach einem windows neuinstall weiterhin, ohne sie zu installieren (sofern man sie halt auch einen anderen partition installiert hatte).

probiers einfach aus, zur not kannst du das game immernoch neuinstallieren


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Dumm ist nur, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, zu welchen Spielen die ganzen kleinen Dateien gehören. Die Variante mit dem Unsichtbarmachen gefällt mir weniger. Ich werde einfach die betreffenden Games nochmal deinstallieren und neu installieren. 

Ich bin schon davon ausgegangen, dass beispielsweise Assassin´s Creed unter "Games" einen gleichnamigen Ordner _(AC)_ erstellt und sich darin installiert/entpackt?! So kann man sich irren ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Maggats (6. Juli 2008)

manche spiele machen das auch, manche aber eben nicht, am besten ist wenn du den pfad immer vorher überprüfst und dann ggf anpasst


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> manche spiele machen das auch, manche aber eben nicht, am besten ist wenn du den pfad immer vorher überprüfst und dann ggf anpasst



Tja, ich dachte, dass das jedes Spiel machen würde.   

Am Besten erstelle ich immer zuerst unter Games einen Ordner, der den Namen des Spiels trägt und installiere es dann darin.

Danke für die Hilfe!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

japp das geht gut habs selbst so gemacht und ist Schön übersichtlich


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> japp das geht gut habs selbst so gemacht und ist Schön übersichtlich



Sieht wirklich gut aus!   

Ich habe sogar noch einen eigenen Ordner für Demos, damit es noch eine Spur übersichtlicher wird.

Ich warte jetzt schon seit 23 h, damit "steam" endlich die Orange-Box-Games heruntergeladen hat, damit ich diese installieren kann. Anschließend sorge ich für Ordnung im noch vorherrschenden Chaos.   

_Ach ja, das BIOS-Update würde ich auch noch gerne heute erledigen, da höchstwahrscheinlich morgen meine bestellten Apogees kommen und ich dann gerne wieder OCn möchte.
> Aber das ist dann wohl wieder "alles eine Frage der Zeit!"_ 

MfG, boss3D


----------

